# The Future of Computer Hardware



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Space probe to sport 'transforming' hardware.

*A test satellite planned for 2012 will sport a flight computer with electronics that can be completely reconfigured in space.*

-- Tom


----------

